# How does this happen?



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

I was just reading through this excellent thread about the genetics behind GSD colors and patterns, and saw the question raised of how Timo acquired his particular coloration.

I had previously looked at the pedigree for Shasta and Thor's sire, Boss, and wondered the same thing. Boss and Shasta are patterned sables. I confess to being abysmally ignorant on the matter of these pedigrees and to my uneducated eye, I can't see that he remotely resembles any of his ancestors, so to repeat the question from the post title, how does this happen?


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

paulag1955 said:


> I was just reading through this excellent thread about the genetics behind GSD colors and patterns, and saw the question raised of how Timo acquired his particular coloration.
> 
> I had previously looked at the pedigree for Shasta and Thor's sire, Boss, and wondered the same thing. Boss and Shasta are patterned sables. I confess to being abysmally ignorant on the matter of these pedigrees and to my uneducated eye, I can't see that he remotely resembles any of his ancestors, so to repeat the question from the post title, how does this happen?



It looks to me like Boss' dam is a dark patterned sable as well.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

I guess so...I never really picked up on that because I don't think she looks anything like Boss.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Timo is Sasha/Thor's great-grandsire on the dam's side so it makes sense that the coloration was passed on to your two.


----------

